# Water Alarm and Automatic Valve Shutoff system



## tempgp (Jun 8, 2011)

hey all
i some what need a public opinion here  
I build small device (commercially available & not something like DIY) which basically a water sensor, so if there is water leak we detect it and close reley, which essentually can close valve and stop water at all. Here is the question: do you think this has potential? I know there are similar things but they are expansive... basically i have device manufactured and now i ask myself a question why did i developed it and who might need it lol  Any comments?
I would put a link to device page but then it would be spamming


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well thanks for not spamming but...

Wait for it..... It's coming!










:laughing:

We think it's funny when illiterates show up here... :yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Well thanks for not spamming but...
> 
> Wait for it..... It's coming!
> 
> ...


Illiterates, or Illigetimates? (as in , Child?:blink


----------

